# Can't find #calories per cup ProPlan All LIfe Stages Chicken and Rice kibble



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have done a search here on the forum, have gone to the ProPlan website, and have searched the bag of food itself, and for whatever reason, I cannot seem to find how many calories there are in a cup of this food.
I know you are supposed to feed 10 calories for every pound you want your adult dog to weigh, so a 72 lb dog should eat 720 calories per day (average activity level-not performance dog).
Can someone help me? 
ProPlan Adult kibble, All Life Stages, Chicken and Rice


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

473 calories per cup

I found the same information on a couple of websites but this one is just calories.

http://www.petobesityprevention.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Dog_Dry_Foods.pdf


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

For the past 16 months, I fed Brooks 2 slightly rounded cupfuls, so that is close to 1000 calories....and he has dropped from 94 to 72 lb. I was actually starting to increase how much I give him as he was looking almost too thin to me. 
Is the 10 calories per pound of dog something other people find is accurate?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

10 cals per pound is for weight loss. At ideal weight, they'd need much more ( at least mine do).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't know that. Anyone know how much is for maintenance of the weight a dog is at?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Resting energy requirement for a 70 pound dog is 937 kcal/day, for a 75 pound dog it's 987. Add a few more if he's pretty active.

Edit to add...that's a very good jumping off point, and then I would adjust the amount of food up or down, as you said, based on how the dog looks. I adjust Tito's food regularly, depending on his activity level. During hunt training season he loses weight if I don't up the food by about 1/2 cup per day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It is as variable as it is for humans. My Penny needs quite a bit less calories than her littermate sister Maggie. It may take some experimentation to determine the amount that is a good maintenance amount.....weigh often ( I was weighing weekly) until you find the amount that keeps them at an ideal weight.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It is as variable as it is for humans.


Agree. I feed my 85lb labx around 1200 calories during less active months, more during active periods. And he's not fat at all.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am giving about 1000 calories a day to keep Brooks at 72 lb it seems.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I got this info from Purina.

Purina Pro Plan brand Dog Food - Performance Formula - All Life Stages contains 493 calories per 8 oz. cup.

Purina Pro Plan brand Dog Food Sensitive Skin & Stomach Formula Adult Dog Food contains 419 calories per 8 oz. cup.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

lgnutah said:


> I didn't know that. Anyone know how much is for maintenance of the weight a dog is at?


There is no easy answer to this that is why you have to evaluate your dog. Look and feel is the only way.

The more protein you feed the more calories will be needed because about 30% of protein calories are lost during metabolism. The higher the fat, the less you need. Carbohydrates fall in the middle. 

So you have to observe the animal.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Would also suggest a visit to the PPP Facebook site. I've gotten quick answers to questions there, and they give out store coupons and other goodies!


----------

